

Ask HN: Rate my weekend project. - thatusertwo
http://stolenmemes.com

======
corin_
Can anyone explain to me why I find 99.9% of memes boring as hell?

I have an extremely immature sense of humour, I spend a hell of a lot of time
on the internet, they ought to be perfect for me. And they can be so popular
that there must be something I'm missing.

Who else just doesn't care about memes?

~~~
theoneill
Depends what you mean by memes. The things on this site aren't really memes in
the original sense of the word. The reason these things are boring is probably
that as humor they fall on the far billboard end of the billboard-Shakespeare
continuum: they are designed for quick (but inevitably shallow) appeal.

------
petervandijck
Good idea, but the site is a little slow. Also, it'd be nice if you could get
rid of all the visual noise around the photos, it's distracting.

------
revorad
It's quite fun. There's something strangely addictive about these click-on-
one-of-the-two=pics sites.

Are you just scraping the icanhascheezburger network for the images?

~~~
thatusertwo
naw, some are from that site, but a lot of them are just collected over time
from the internet in general.

------
wushupork
This is so funny - it's great. I bet you can find people who will spend a
whole afternoon on this.

------
user9756
Your site claimed 11 minutes of my life...

It was worth it ;)

